# [Eagle] Pads para soldar cables de transformador



## Humano (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola:

Estoy haciendo la PCB de un circuito que lleva la fuente integrada pero no sé como puedo poner en la placa los pads donde se deberán soldar los cables del transformador.
¿Hay algo especial para esto?

Gracias

PS: Soy nuevo en el foro. Tratadme bien!!!


----------



## mcrven (Oct 9, 2009)

Humano dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Estoy haciendo la PCB de un circuito que lleva la fuente integrada pero no sé como puedo poner en la placa los pads donde se deberán soldar los cables del transformador.
> ¿Hay algo especial para esto?
> ...



En la librería de componentes se encuentra *solpads*, los hay de todos los colores, olores y sabores. Que te aproveche.

Recuerda que debes colocarlos en el esquemático y conectarlos.

Saludos:


----------



## Humano (Oct 10, 2009)

Muchas gracias!

Tampoco hay tantos , por ejemplo, si quisiera un pad de soldadura de 1.5 o 2.0 mm para soldar los cables gordos del transformadorr, ¿cómo lo haría?.

Crear un nuevo "device" desde cero en la librería ya sé, ¿pero habría alguna forma de copiar uno ya hecho y editarlo? Por ejemplo, copiar el pad de soldadura marcado y luego aumentarle el tamaño del taladro a 2.0 mm.


----------



## crimson (Oct 10, 2009)

¿probaste con "Change? (el de la llavecita) la opción "Diameter"? ahí los llevo hasta 1 pulgada. Saludos C


----------



## Humano (Oct 10, 2009)

He creado una nueva librería y después de arrastrar el "device" que quiero modificar a esa nueva librería, he hecho lo que has dicho.

Lo que no sé es qué hacer con las *líneas y círculos blancos*. Creo que eso es solo decorativo (silkscreen), ¿no?

Pongo unas fotos para que se vea la diferencia.

*DRILL = 1.4mm *(al cambiar la rejilla a de pulgadas a mm salen decimales)





*DRILL = 2.0mm* (Falta editar la descripción para que diga 2.0 mm y no 1.4 mm como aparece en la parte inferior)


----------



## mcrven (Oct 10, 2009)

Bien humano...
cómo ves, todo es hacer las cosas, sin amilanarse. Las formas de hacer las cosas existen y, si no sabes como... Pues invéntalo.

Eso es lo que has hecho y...  BRAVO

Las librerías que no se encuentran se hacen y ya. Recuerda guardarlas en un cd o PenDrive para otra oportunidad.

Saludos:


----------

